
Context Coloring - thisisblurry
https://www.crockford.com/contextcoloring.html
======
watergatorman
Doesn't say what tool was used to do the syntax highlighting colorization. Or
was it done by hand?

------
actionowl
> Syntax coloring isn't useless, it is childish, like training wheels or
> school paste.

weird flex but ok.

